# [libs] librerías innecesarias (cerrado)

## the incredible hurd

¿Hay algún programa o comando que indique las librerías obsoletas e innecesarias?

Este WARN indica mi finalidad:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARN: postinst
> 
> Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.
> ...

 

Hace poco, hice un emerge -e world en uno de los equipos y no pude evitar la tentación de borrar los más de 300 mensajes de emerge WARN. No disponía del tiempo suficiente y ahora supongo que habrá otros muchos mensajes como éste y muchas versiones de librerías innecesarias... ¿Cómo detectarlas?

----------

## sefirotsama

Creo que te refieres a desinstalar las dependencias huerfanas, entre ellas bibliotecas, en inglés libraries.

Si es eso:

```
emerge --depclean -av && revdep-rebuild
```

Siempre ejecuta el revdep-rebuild. También se aconseja (aunque no imprescindible) un emerge --deep --newuse --update world antes de hacer esto para prevenir borrar cosillas que no tocan...

----------

## gringo

creo que se refiere a buscar librerías que no pertenecen a ningún paquete instalado. 

Tengo algo como esto desde hace algún tiempo, pero no tengo ni idea de si sigue funcionando o no :

```
qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f)
```

imagino que habrá formas mas elegantes de hacerlo.

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *gringo wrote:*   

> creo que se refiere a buscar librerías que no pertenecen a ningún paquete instalado.

 

Exacto, al depclean le tengo mucho respeto, tanto que sólo lo usé una vez y decidí no volver a usarlo. Pero probando lo que sugirió sefirotsama he encontrado muchas cosas interesantes que probablemente sean inútiles.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f)
> ```
> ...

  Parece funcionar a la perfección:

```
qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f) > oldlibs.txt && equery b $(<oldlibs.txt )
```

 No devuelve ni un solo resultado, aunque no me atrevo a borrar las del kernel que aparecen en /lib/modules.

Muchas gracias, justo lo que buscaba, cierro el hilo.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola amigos

 *gringo wrote:*   

> creo que se refiere a buscar librerías que no pertenecen a ningún paquete instalado. 
> 
> Tengo algo como esto desde hace algún tiempo, pero no tengo ni idea de si sigue funcionando o no :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Las dos veces que lo he utilizado depclean me ha destrozado el sistema, ahora queriendo ver como están las dependencias me sale esto

```
emerge -p depclean

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "depclean".
```

Y queriendo seguir el consejo del amigo gringo:

```
Carlos ~ # qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f)

-su: /usr/bin/qfile: La lista de argumentos es demasiado larga
```

```
Carlos ~ # qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f) > oldlibs.txt && equery b $(<oldlibs.txt )

-su: /usr/bin/qfile: La lista de argumentos es demasiado larga
```

  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Idea:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p depclean 

 

imagino que te refieres a emerge -p --depclean , no?

 *Quote:*   

> Carlos ~ # qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f)
> 
> -su: /usr/bin/qfile: La lista de argumentos es demasiado larga

 

no uso sudo pero acabo de probar como root y funciona perfectamente.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

La única forma de tener un sistema limpio y ordenado, sin cabos sueltos, es usar --depclean, que además de poder usar la opción -a para preguntar antes de hacer nada, no tiene porqué dar ningún problema a menos que hayáis instalado paquetes de forma no convencional, en cuyo caso la culpa no es de --depclean, sino de un mal uso de las herramientas  :Wink: 

Saludos y no temáis a --depclean.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias gringo 

y mil disculpa por ese error imperdonable  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge -p depclean  
> 
> imagino que te refieres a emerge -p --depclean , no?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Carlos ~ # qfile -o $(find -H /usr/lib /lib -type f)
> ...

 

Que metida de pata emerge -p depclean  :Embarassed:  (solo yo y el pato lucas hacemos esto)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Que metida de pata emerge -p depclean  (solo yo y el pato lucas hacemos esto)

 

uy, si yo te contara mis metidas de pata ... ni pato lucas ni Mr Bean  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

